# 460 i h utility backhoe hyd oil change



## bapsdad (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a 1963 i h 460 uitlity with a conn-pippin loader backhoe.it was not in very good shape i have serviced the tractor by the book all new oils and filters new coolant and t-stat.i bought every book i could find for this thing to do the job right. My problem is cant find a service manual for the backhoe part i have a parts manual,what i need is info on the proper way to change the oil?oil hot or not-boom up or down -pull the drain plug on the oil tank is there any other plugs-should i run the old oil out ? I know there is a filter inside the oil tank that can be cleaned .i'm new here i serched for 460 hyd problems and they cover trans-steering problem but it is like i have the only one with a backhoe so any help would be great 

thanks 
leo


----------



## bapsdad (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok this is what i have found out asking around here first extend hoe and front bucket drain oil from tank.with plug out lower hoe and bucket and anything to drain old oil from system remove filter and clean . Refill with cheaper hyd oil and run hoe and front bucket to get new oil hot need to use for at least a hour then extend and drain agine that should remove most of the old oil and water from system.then i refilled with the trans-hyd oil like the tractor needs so i don't have different types of oil for this backhoe and i won't get in a bind and have to add a little of the wrong stuff to one because i'm out of the other so that is my plan for this weekend will let you know how i works 

leo


----------

